# Squeaking belt



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Is there anything i can spray on my belt to stop is from squeaking every morning i get into the car? I'm on the east coast so it's probably 19 degrees outside when i start the car up. I notice it gets worst when i crank the heat. Any sugesstions?


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, baby powder works but I'd try to find out why it's squeaking in the first place. Belts squeal because they are slipping on the pulleys they are passing over. I'm guessing your a/c button is lit up when you turn on the heat, causing the rpm to go up and the a/c compressor to cut on puting more resistance on the belts. I'd try narrowing the noise down but if the belts are old, you could try replacing them and keeping the old ones for spares.


----------

